# LIE, LIE, LIE, UNTIL THE PEOPLE BELIEVE IT



## Salvinni (May 18, 2003)

LIE, LIE, LIE, UNTIL THE PEOPLE BELIEVE IT

FOR THE LAST HALF OF THE CENTURY, WE HAVE BEEN TOLD THAT THE BACTERIA RESPONSIBLE FOR REMOVING AMMONIA AND NITRITE FROM THE AQUARIUM WAS THE TAG TEAM OF NITROSOMONAS AND NITROBACTER. NOW, NEW RESEARCH FROM DR. TIM HAVANEC SUGGESTS THAT NONE OF THE ABOVE BACTERIA CAN BE FOUND IN EITHER FRESH OR SALT WATER AQUARIUMS AT ALL! HE HAS PUBLISHED HIS RESULTS FOR PEER REVIEW IN THE JOURNAL OF APPLIED AND ENVIRONMENTAL MICROBIOLOGY. THE RESPONSIBLE BACTERIA IS ACTUALLY NITROSPIRA. THIS LOOKS TO HAVE GRAVE REPERCUSSIONS FOR PRODUCTS LIKE; CYCLE, TLC, FRITZ-ZYME, AND ANY OTHER PRODUCT THAT CLAIMS TO HAVE "100 BILLION NITROBACTER AND NITROSOMONAS PER BOTTLE". LOOKS LIKE THEY HAVE BEEN SELLING US THE WRONG BUGS, FOLKS. I FIND IT DIFFICULT TO BELIEVE THAT NO MANUFACTURER OF "BACTERIA IN A BOTTLE" NOTICED THIS BEFORE. WE IN THE HOBBY ANXIOUSLY AWAIT THE MANUFACTURER RESPONSE TO THE ABOVE RESEARCH. STAY TUNED.
Found this through link on this site.
Intersting.
Any follow ups on this info would be coo.
Sal.


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

Intresting. Where is the link to that study?

P.S. Please take it easy on the CAPS, it makes it much harder to read


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Here is biospira's site. Dr tim reasearches for them. That is the only aquatic cycle product that i have seen work. I would like to see someone neutral test this stuff on one of thier new tanks and give their report. 
marineland.com


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I was so confident in this product i threw 6 piraya in two days after i set up my tank. No spikes of any sort.


----------



## MikeR (May 29, 2003)

Thanks for the info









I've always believed that "cycle" was one of the biggest scams in the fish industry


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Pretty much everyone I have ever talked to said those cycle products are crap. Biospira is the only one I have heard works.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Thans for the info...i realize i´ve lost my money...!


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah, like it was said before, I never bought onto the fact that live bacteria can be stored in an unfrigerated bottle that has a shelf life for years. Thanks for confirming this though.

~Dj


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

cycle is crap....waste of money if you ask me


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Salvinni - Please refrain from using all caps when typing. It is very hard on the eyes to read.

~Dj


----------



## Jonas (Mar 14, 2003)

Good info to know. That will help immensely when it comes time to put the water in my new 160. I just hope I can find an lfs locally that stocks the product.


----------



## Salvinni (May 18, 2003)

Sorry , it was Copied as is and pasted.
Would of took me an hour to type that.
yea, i suck that bad.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

And also, one last thing!!! Before you ever make a decision or have opinions about any product.. always consult your PFURY members!!!


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

MikeR said:


> Thanks for the info
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yup


----------



## Glowin_Navi (Apr 21, 2003)

why does everyone sh*t on cycle? When i was setting up my tank (first fish tank ever) i was told to use the cycle stuff, and it worked fine. It took about 6 days for my tank to cycle, but as far as i can see the stuff works just fine. I too was wondering how bacteria can live in that bottle without being refrigerated, but the instructions say u only have to refrigerate after opening it. Still, im gonna keep using the stuff cause ive had no problems with it.


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

I sure wish this discussion had come up a few days ago before I spent $16.99 on a bottle of it.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

Lahot said:


> I sure wish this discussion had come up a few days ago before I spent $16.99 on a bottle of it.


 life's a bitch, then u die


----------



## Memphis (Apr 26, 2003)




----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

with fishes that cost a pretty penny, and a new set-up, I still dont understand why someone would try and rush. Only time I have threw in fish the same day was with already cycled water, gravel and filter or just the media. Not worth the risk to me.


----------

